# 37 RMS almost done



## poolboy1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Still have a few thing to do and adjust and then she is ready to ride...It took forever for me to find the time to get where it is at.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

WOW!!! Love it bro. It looks killer. Can't wait to see it next time we go down there for a ride.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful paint job! Are you going to re-chrome the shiny parts? Is the tank original or one of the reproductions?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking sweet Ethan--did I tell you I was in the market for a RMS? Ride on man, ride on... V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great and awesome job!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Beautiful paint job! Are you going to re-chrome the shiny parts? Is the tank original or one of the reproductions?




Original steel tank


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2013)

It must feel pretty good to own one of those, not a feeling too many collectors have.
I'd strap the front cable to your truss rods before it's maiden voyage so you don't clothesline anybody.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shawn i might know where there is another original that might be for sale $$$$$  Thanks Chris i still need more done on the bike before i ride it anywhere.. no strap yet..LOL   On the chrome parts i am just putting the bike together at this point and the paint is just in ok shape it have been sitting for many years..Looks really cool the way it is now


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 17, 2013)

*Looking good my friend .....*

Ethan ... Great pics of the bicycle ... let me know when you have it to the point of " Maiden Voyage " & we can get Marty & myself out for a RMS ride in Newport to shake it down ... Missed you at last months CC ride & I still have your Shelby Invasion hats & CC t-shirts whenever you want to meet up ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will be hooking up with you soon Frank... Really sorry it has taken so long.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Ethan, we are anything if we are patient...look at how long it took to get you out for the first ride...bike is looking good but I expect no less...


----------



## Iverider (Sep 18, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> Original steal tank




Sweet, bike! From where was the tank stolen? Can't wait to see ride pics!


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 19, 2013)

LOL... I was thinking HOT original steel.... Now don't steal that idea..


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2013)

I think we need to have a 37-38 Roadmaster Supreme next summer as they invade the Cyclone Coaster ride. Maybe i'll have one by then? I have my eyes on one..............


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 20, 2013)

*We can dub the ride as ....*



slick said:


> I think we need to have a 37-38 Roadmaster Supreme next summer as they invade the Cyclone Coaster ride. Maybe i'll have one by then? I have my eyes on one..............



 "Slick & the Supremes"


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> "Slick & the Supremes"




Where is the "Like" button for this comment? LOL!


----------

